# Favorite EDC FIXED BLADE?



## ForrestChump

I got an itch for an EDC fixed blade. Whats your favorite? If you don't EDC it that's fine also. Im a sucker for Spyderco....but all favorites are welcome.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## yoyoman

I have the 3 sizes of David Boye's cobalt based metal fixed blades. Corrosion proof and a nice, simple design. The blades are great at cutting anything - even synthetic rope. There are some you tube videos - in one a guy cuts a frozen chicken. The smaller size is very pocket friendly.

I also have one of the smaller Bark River Knives. I like the convex grind because it is so easy to sharpen.

Unfortunately, I can't carry any of them in Switzerland.


----------



## magellan

I met David and his wife at a knife show many years ago. Great knives, simple but functional like you said.


----------



## yoyoman

David literally wrote the book on custom knife making. He designed the indent on lock back knives and Spyderco calls them Boye indents in recognition of his innovation. (Spyderco does a great job of giving credit where credit is due.) The cobalt based metal is corrosion proof and non-magnetic. David casts the knives rather than forging them so the molecular structure provides microscopic mini serrations. Really great knives for a reasonable price.


----------



## ForrestChump

yoyoman said:


> David literally wrote the book on custom knife making. He designed the indent on lock back knives and Spyderco calls them Boye indents in recognition of his innovation. (Spyderco does a great job of giving credit where credit is due.) The cobalt based metal is corrosion proof and non-magnetic. David casts the knives rather than forging them so the molecular structure provides microscopic mini serrations. Really great knives for a reasonable price.



Agreed. also the inspiration for the Spyderco Serrata 440C cast dendritic steel. The handle and geometry of that knife makes every knife you picked up before it feel like a mistake...only thing is, it's to big for EDC, but does _everything_ exceptionally well.

Miss that knife, Ill get her back :mecry:.....anyone want to buy a Domino at a crazy good price? PM me...:naughty:





RBR said:


> Got a Böker Plus Rambler as a fix bladed EDC, not wonder what but nice, small and lightweight.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



Thats a nice little piece, it's only $30 stateside! Polished 440C, Blue micarta, thats a deal right there...

Only thing, I have huge mits, I can't do the 3 finger deal. I had a TOPS MSK. Great knife, loved it, couldn't hold it. :shakehead


----------



## Tac Gunner

I love my Esee Izula, edc it every day. Perfect szie, sharpens easy and holds an edge well plus the warranty can't be beat. I like Spyderco as well but they have taken a jump in price since that I just can't justify when my Izula does everything so well


----------



## xxo

Any of the Spyderco Temperance and Street Beat series are great for EDC, the Morans are nice too.....light enough to carry as a neck knife.


----------



## more_vampires

Tac Gunner said:


> I love my Esee Izula, edc it every day. Perfect szie, sharpens easy and holds an edge well plus the warranty can't be beat. I like Spyderco as well but they have taken a jump in price since that I just can't justify when my Izula does everything so well


+1 Izula, solid like a rock. Fits in a whole lot of categories, finding a sweet spot.

Not sure you can get a smaller, better choice for EDC or backup field knife.


----------



## yoyoman

Esee Izula, Bark River Necker and Malkoff MD2 (For size comparison and use)


----------



## RWT1405

I like my Benchmade Activators (201 and 211), nice, well made knives. 

I recently got a Kershaw Mini Skinner and have to say it's not bad, and for the price, it anything happens to it, no big deal.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## TOWFLYER

I have a Shadowtech spear point with a modified sheath set for appendix carry.

I would like to post a pic but it seems I don't have the option of posting pics from my computer.


----------



## more_vampires

TOWFLYER said:


> I have a Shadowtech spear point with a modified sheath set for appendix carry.
> 
> I would like to post a pic but it seems I don't have the option of posting pics from my computer.


Tinypic is free, gotta use image hosting here.


----------



## jumpstat

Mine would be the dpx gear heft 4. Just the right size for outdoor chores 75% of the time. MCGizmo Mule behind for comparison.


----------



## sarge1967

ESEE IZULA is a perfect EDC fixed blade in my opinion. It can be worn on your belt, in a boot, around your neck, in your pocket. It is extremely versatile. The edge is easy to maintain and gets razor sharp. The warranty just can't be beat. You have a lot of options with the handle as well, leave it, para cord, or buy a set of G10 scales from TKC.


----------



## Tac Gunner

And with the Izula godspeedtactical,com has a wide variety of custom sheath options for just about any use


----------



## PartyPete

I'll throw out a weird one here - Cold Steel Pro Guard

Styled like a Fred Perrin knife with the retention hole but with a bit more of a handle on it. Not too big or small. Very sharp and pointy, good workhorse and not a bad last ditch defense either.


----------



## Search

Just ordered a Spartan Enyo, got to play with a Phobos and being as they are discontinued ordered the new version.


----------



## orbital

+

I have a _*Boker Plus Bandit*_, 2.75" blade
CF handle, very tough little fixer. Easily held many different ways

A real keeper






^ pic from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXLLwSHhvmU


----------



## SA Condor

Uh oh! One of my favorite topics!

Fiddleback Forge Runts -- 5 ¼" overall












Fiddleback Pocket Kephart -- 6", my beloved Runt, and a Bushcrafter Jr -- 7 ¼"






And the Esee Candiru -- 5 ¼" The Esee warranty is bullet proof


----------



## Omenwolf

Kabar Becker BK11


----------



## k-b

Like a few others have said, the ESEE Izula is great. I prefer the Candiru, as it's a bit shorter than the Izula.


----------



## Maven

Im in the process of shopping for a new EDC, switching from years of folders (CRKT M16-01Z for the past half decade or so) to a fixed blade. My EDC is also my camping/hiking knife and Ive narrowed it down to 3 so far : 

Bradford Gaurdian3= may be a too small for my tastes though it is very nice.
ESEE/CampLore JG3= most likely purchase
Smith&Son Brave= beautiful, beautiful utilitarian all around knife. Proving very hard to find, and can buy two JG3s for the price.


----------



## MrJino

Do a little sushi work..



Carried in goruck backpacks.


----------



## Stryk3

Horton SS shawty


----------



## tadbik

I have a Kalashnikov type 1 bayonet that I "appropriated" in Lebanon. I keep it in my WCS go bag. Haven't cleaned or oiled it in 20 years and it still looks brand new. 

If it's one thing the Russians know, it's metals . This is one tough tool.


----------



## sidecross

I do not EDC but I do have a Bark River Bravo 1 rampless cpm s35vn with Green Canvas Micarta scales. Another nearby is a non-fixed blade Spyderco Military with CPM S30V.


----------



## Vortus

Izula is my go to outdoors knife. Though think I would prefer an Izula 2 for the larger handle, not worth buying for the difference. When was working was Esee HEST, which is still my garage knife. I would also like one of the now dpx HEST 2's. Some of those are damn nice looking. But again, for the minor differences, not worth it to me.


----------



## ChiefK

That's like saying "which kid is your favorite?"  

Each one serves a different purpose.

Lenslight KO3 TAD edition at the top, then left to right:

Dervish with custom Dervish bead.
PDW Griffin.
Kingdom Armory TAD edition with Starlingear "Slickster" bead.
Spyderco Hobbit.
Custom damascus with mammoth ivory handle from Dave Barnett.
Dervish Ursa Major.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/r18335


----------



## MrJino

Can't pick one, since they are for different purposes.




Here's some wood choppers


----------



## Tactical Buck

Until recently I had been almost exclusively an EDC folder guy, but as I started to do nighttime winter walks with gloves, I realized that the various thumb disks and opening holes were of limited utility. Last summer, I started bringing along a Bark River Bravo EDC on hikes, and this sub-3.5" blade is seeing more carry time in a KSF pocket sheath that also has a provision for carrying a small flashlight. So, this BRK is my current EDC fixed blade fave.


----------



## dhunley1

Definitely the Izula II!


----------



## Str8stroke

I will EDC, more like EOWC, Every Other Weekend Carry, this when I am hunting and or camping, the blade, not the light! lol This will get used just about every other weekend.


----------



## jdboy

RyanW High Uinta is my favorite EDC fixed blade by far!!


----------



## Str8stroke

TJK Blade & some sausage & Beer!


----------



## jdboy

^^^^^Very nice Str8stroke!!!^^^^^


----------



## Str8stroke

Thank you jdboy. I picked the TJK up second hand and intended it to be a user. They use tool steel and the thing will sharpen up razor sharp on a strop. I set up the holster so I can carry it in the small of my back horizontal. It has now become one of my favorite fixed blade EDC knives. As far as I know it is the only one out there built like this. I could very well be wrong. But I haven't seen or heard of another in this combo. I did add a leather lace lanyard. 
I will list all the info on it. I am trying to remember to post info on all the things I post. To help others out. Bill brought that up in a other thread. We need to try and remember to do that.
Triple J Knife Works, Okami, O1 Steel, Copper Wash and the handles are Clear C-Tek. The C-Tek is a honey comb and is semi translucent. It is really neat stuff. 

Here is a FB link with some pictures back in 2015. I think it was from when it was made for the original buyer. I am GUESSING I am the 3rd owner?? Either way, it will likely stay a long time with me.
https://www.facebook.com/TripleJKni...9540874878591/546738385492170/?type=3&theater

I will try and take a few pics and post them in a little while.


----------



## jdboy

Very nice, I'm a big fan of carbon and tool steels for fixed blades. I think they tend to sharpen up nicely and with much more ease than stainless for the most part.

EDIT: My High Uinta from RyanW is in 1084 carbon steel with G10 handles and liners.


----------



## Str8stroke

I have a few knives with "fancy" steels or metals. They look so darn pretty and cost so much I am almost afraid to use them. ha! Tool steel, who cares! Cut away! One of my hard use knives is a Rat Cutlery Rat-3. They are called Randall Knives now. Anyways, I bust up cardboard boxes and do all kinds of misc yard related stuff with it. I hit it with a fine stone, ceramic rods and a light coat of oil. I have had it for over 15 years and it still works great. It resides in my truck normally. 
I keep it & most all my blades (and outdoor tools) coated with Frog Lube CLP paste. I find it works best under harsh conditions. Not to mention it won't permanently stain my clothes or whatever I cut. And you can cut your steak with it. Biodegradable! It also adds a mint flavor to your food. lol! 
Hope its ok to link to the lube for information purposes? If not, mods pls delete.
http://shop.froglube.com/FrogLube-CLP-Paste-4-oz-Jar-FLP-P412.htm


----------



## jdboy

I've heard of FrogLube but never tried it. For blades that will see food prep I always use Camellia Oil. It has a long shelf life and doesn't go rancid like most other food grade oils. It also has many other uses so keeping it on hand is never a bad thing.


----------



## Str8stroke

Camellia oil, interesting.....so that is a seed. Looks like it can be used for dry skin too. lol So lube up your blade and have you some purtty hands and nails when your done. I know you say it doesn't turn rancid, but say if you were to wipe a blade and leave it in the garage or a warm area for a few weeks, does it turn sticky and say gooey? The Froglube sorta turns to a waxy coat, and just a tad sticky. It does well to keep things from rusting.


----------



## jdboy

It will become a bit tacky by not really sticky. A little goes a long way and yeah it's good for your skin too. My little girl uses it to remove makeup when she's out of her stuff lol.


----------



## TKC

*Mine is my Rob Amsler Ti. VAL.
*


----------



## jdboy

Jarosz Scout, this was one of Jesse's original knives.


----------



## TKC

jdboy said:


> Jarosz Scout, this was one of Jesse's original knives.



*​That is most excellent my friend!!! You have great taste in knives!!*


----------



## RickZ

Still do not have a picture account. I EDC a push blade (Colorado) under 3.5" concealed, and a Cold Steel GI Tanto whenever I walk. I am trying to find a good short sword as well. I slightly bent the gi tanto when stabbing it through a car roof to prove it was sharp enough to this random guy going on about the "perfect 20° angle." Great knife, I need more practice to get the angle right for stabbing through steel.


----------



## jdboy

TKC said:


> *​That is most excellent my friend!!! You have great taste in knives!!*



Thank you my friend!


----------



## TKC

*You are most welcome!! *


----------



## tex.proud

I carry my Bradford Knives Guardian 3 most often. Great blade, and very comfortable horizontal leather sheath.


----------



## Monocrom

My favorite?..... That would have to be the 2008 CPF forum knife by George Tichbourne.

The project couldn't have gotten off the ground if not for a then new member who lasted just long enough to get the planning sorted out, but afterwards moved on when everyone got their knives. He wasn't around much in 2009. No one took over the design help or planning. So, an '09 forum knife never came to be. At one point, two separate designs were seriously considered to share dual honors that year. Unfortunately, George passed away before the possibility of a 2010 model could be discussed. 

Don't know what happened to the others, but I've still got mine.


I scored #8 for 2008. And no, I didn't plan it that way.


----------



## Bill Idaho

(Computers , photos, and I don't have a working relationship, FYI)
As a deputy, on-duty I carry an old Cold Steel tanto on my right lower leg under my uniform pants. I also carry an American Kami custom under my outer vest carrier, very similar to his Kiridashi, only about an inch longer. My son had it made for me for a father's day present. It felt really strange the first time I picked it up, but within a few minutes, I fell in love with it, and now own a handful of American Kami knives. He makes a very unique style of knife, but extremely user-friendly! When I am on a SWAT call, I wear a Strider BT. It is built like a tank. 

Off-duty I wear a Strider WB MOD10 upside down on my pants belt. It might sound uncomfortable, but it rides up along my side, out of sight (I always wear an outer shirt of some sort), out of the way when I sit, and yet is instantly available when need be. Since there are two straps securing it in the sheath, I have NEVER had an issue with it dropping out of the sheath. NEVER.


----------



## PB Wilson

I got this Whittemore fixed blade a number of years back in a trade on Bladeforums. It's small, but I can get a good purchase on the Osage Orange scales for most tasks. The sheath is waxed leather that holds it well and it's seen a good deal of use.





I also have a Bark River Necker that works just fine for EDC.


----------



## tex.proud

PB Wilson said:


> I got this Whittemore fixed blade a number of years back in a trade on Bladeforums. It's small, but I can get a good purchase on the Osage Orange scales for most tasks. The sheath is waxed leather that holds it well and it's seen a good deal of use.
> 
> I also have a Bark River Necker that works just fine for EDC.



I like it! A short blade with, what is that, a 3 finger length handle? My kind of EDC. As a phone man, something that can replace the usual "sheath knife" as it is know in the business, is awesome!

Tex.Proud


----------



## CelticCross74

BK17 with the upgrade micarta scales.


----------



## Offgridled

BK2 with custom scout carry sheath


----------



## Offgridled

PB Wilson said:


> I got this Whittemore fixed blade a number of years back in a trade on Bladeforums. It's small, but I can get a good purchase on the Osage Orange scales for most tasks. The sheath is waxed leather that holds it well and it's seen a good deal of use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a Bark River Necker that works just fine for EDC.


Very handy Knife and sheath.


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, have to change my vote. It's now a raging battle between my stock VG1 Cold Steel SRK and my ESEE 6 with custom kydex sheath, and custom G-10 handle slabs.

S.S. vs. Carbon steel. Oh, it's gonna be epic!!!!


----------



## CelticCross74

from top to bottom SOG Seal Pup, Pro edged BK17, Pro edged large Buck Nighthawk, Pro edged Ka Bar MkI


----------



## jura1976

I also have Bradford Knives Guardian 3 and like it very much. They are well made, superb steels and have lots of options to choose from.
I want one in 3V steel, I heard they have very good HT.


----------



## Offgridled

jura1976 said:


> I also have Bradford Knives Guardian 3 and like it very much. They are well made, superb steels and have lots of options to choose from.
> I want one in 3V steel, I heard they have very good HT.


I need to check these out. Good heads up!


----------



## jura1976

I think you will like them. And check Guardian 4. 3 steels to chose from, multiple handle materials, finishes, grinds,...
They are not cheap knives but I think they are worth it and are semi-custom. They have excellent guarantee and will sharpen them.


----------



## Offgridled

jura1976 said:


> I think you will like them. And check Guardian 4. 3 steels to chose from, multiple handle materials, finishes, grinds,...
> They are not cheap knives but I think they are worth it and are semi-custom. They have excellent guarantee and will sharpen them.


Yes I looked them up and am ordering one. Great Knife and thank you for the info much appreciated!


----------



## tex.proud

I have a Guardian 3 and 4 with the 3D machined scales. Both great knives.


----------



## Offgridled

tex.proud said:


> I have a Guardian 3 and 4 with the 3D machined scales. Both great knives.


Does not surprise me at all tex :thumbsup :


----------



## seres

I’m a big fan of Bark River knives. For general EDC, I like a blade around 4 inches carried in a quiet leather sheath. My first choice is the Blackwater 2 in Elmax… sleak, elegant, and fits very well in my hand. Second choice would be the Gunny Hunter in Elmax. I generally prefer the CPM 3V steel, but an EDC knife doesn’t always get the best attention, so Elmax seems better for me.


----------



## RobertBowers

Thanks for sharing these images. My favorite EDC blade is 3.1 Kershaw Ken Onion Blur Folding Knife.


----------



## tex.proud

A first post! Welcome to the forum! I have to ask though, posting a folding knife in a FIXED BLADE thread...was that just a faux pas? Or spam? Or a failure in communication? Not all here speak the same language.


----------



## TKC

RobertBowers said:


> Thanks for sharing these images. My favorite EDC blade is 3.1 Kershaw Ken Onion Blur Folding Knife.


*THAT is NOT a fixed blade.Perhaps you posted in error. This IS the favorite FIXED BLADE thread.*


----------



## scout24

Izula. I have a tan one that's been used for mundane tasks, it lives in my daily carry bag. I finally put it to real use last week, my brother-in-law shot a nice 8 point buck. I gutted it, and working together, we skinned, quartered, and rough butchered it. It started dragging a bit while cutting, but in fairness it was dark and I wasn't being terribly careful. 40 strokes on my Sharpmaker, and it pops hair again. Gotta love it.


----------



## Tachead

A couple of my favorites are the Izula 2 and the Spyderco/Fred Perrin Street Beat.


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, Dale over at TKC provides some excellent G-10 handle slabs and kydex sheaths.


----------



## Sadden

Spyderco Phil Wilson Southfork in S90v.
Spyderco Street Bowie
Cold Steel Roach Belly
Cold Steel Canadian Belt Knife
Cold Steel Master Hunter (CPM 3V)


----------



## CelticCross74

Wicked Edged BK17 I freaking love this thing-


----------

